# 72G show tank



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Suggestion and comments on the stocking, please. The tank has been up for 6-7 weeks, some changes over the stocking plan and took out some Mbunas.
This pic was photoshopped from multiple shots, so every fish can be seen. :wink:










Current inhabitants:
1 Aulonocara sp. Lwanda Yellow Top 4"
1 Aulonocara sp. Mazinzi Reef 2.5"
1 Aulonocara Fire Fish 2.5"
1 Aulonocara Ruby Red 2.5"
1 Otopharynx lithobates Z-Rocks Yellow Blaze 3"
1 Tropheus Red Moliro 4"
2 Tropheus Moorii Papagay Sunset 2"
1 Tropheus Ikola Kaiser 2.5"
2 Yellow Lab 4.5"
1 Burundi Front 4.5" (till 7-8")

Growing:
Aulonocara flavescent Ussisya
Aulonocara chitende Mdoka
Lethrinops - 4 verities
Tropheus Black Bemba
Altolamprologus calvus White, Yellow and Ink-fin
Julidochromis transcriptus Bemba
Cynotilapia afra Minos Reef

Thank you.


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

Beautiful but as i said before a mix mash of fish but im sure u will get the right info here post it in the general african cichlid forum


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Personally - I would just remove the Tanganyikans.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

pretty cool how you chopped the pic to show all fish


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input.

Merging photos (taken at same distance, angle, and exposure) can be done quite easily using Adobe Photoshop.


----------

